# Morning Star Tog Trip Tommorow



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Just signed up. Is anyone else 
from the board going?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up . . . but need to work  Hope to catch ya one of these days


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Chit man didn't know he was going out or I might have joined you. I just chartered a deep drop (400') tilefish trip (22 hrs) out of Va Beach. I've never jigged up a fish out of that depth. I understand that tilefish are pretty tasty.

Good luck on your trip. BTW I'm buying a trailer for my boat this winter so I'm not stuck in the upper bay. A lot of guys trailer to Lewes and IRI which is what I'm looking forward to.












0


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Nick,

I'm guessing you're going out on the Jil Carrie. Are you going out on the trip Chris setup?

- Dae


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

talapia, how did you do? catch some bulldogs? yummm... :spam:


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

We did very well. First drop I caught 
a nice 6 to 7 pound tog and gave her
to Monty to tag and release. Must
have caught about 3 or 4 just legal size
tog there which all went back. 
Second drop I picked up a nice 3 pounder
which I kept for the table. Last drop
I got owned by a tog. That was
the big fish drop and there were some
huge fish coming up. I saw a 12.5, 
11.5, and quite a few around 10.
I hooked into a tog with about
15 min before last call. Got a nice 
hit and got a solid hook-up.
For one second the fish kind of sat
there. I started cranking hard to get
him off the bottom and I noticed that 
my line was going out and not coming in!
Usually big tog fight with a "thump"
"thump" "thump" action... not this one, 
he just kept going. I already had my 
drag tight and was not about to tighten
it anymore. I tried to thumb the spool
and then SNAP....Monty saw the fight
and was yelling for the mate to grab the
net as soon as he saw the bend in my
rod and the drag going out. That 
one will hurt for a while.
Took home 4 for the table and still
had a great day. After my last two
trips I will be upgrading my tackle...
80 pound braid and 60+ leader 
material. I have lost and seen too 
many other people loose trophy fish
lately.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dae said:


> Nick,
> 
> I'm guessing you're going out on the Jil Carrie. Are you going out on the trip Chris setup?
> 
> - Dae


Yep going out with Jimmy but it's a trip one of my buds won at auction. There's 10 of us for the whole boat. It's only costing us $85.00 each. It's a Friday trip meaning that we'll be leaving to dock a 0200 Friday morning and returning at 2300 the same evening.

I'm driving down late Thursday morning, checking into the Colonial Inn, have a big lunch, then get about 6 hrs sack time in. I'm also staying over Saturday night and driving back to Baltimore Sunday morning. Jimmy has a deal with the Colonial Inn where they only charge fisherman $25.00 a night. Damn good deal.

I think one of the guys is trying to sell his ticket. He didn't realize what a long range deep drop was. Would you be interested? The date is Friday Feb 16th.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Chit man didn't know he was going out or I might have joined you. I just chartered a deep drop (400') tilefish trip (22 hrs) out of Va Beach. I've never jigged up a fish out of that depth. I understand that tilefish are pretty tasty.
> 
> Good luck on your trip. BTW I'm buying a trailer for my boat this winter so I'm not stuck in the upper bay. A lot of guys trailer to Lewes and IRI which is what I'm looking forward to.
> 0


How ya doing bud! Let's hear more
about this deep drop charter of yours.
Tilefish are EXCELLENT eating. I rate
them #1 on my list. I know that there
are at least 3 good tile boats in the 
VA beach area. I used the "Frog Pile"
2 years ago and did excellent. The 
Jil Carrie has also been doing very well.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Yep going out with Jimmy but it's a trip one of my buds won at auction. There's 10 of us for the whole boat. It's only costing us $85.00 each. It's a Friday trip meaning that we'll be leaving to dock a 0200 Friday morning and returning at 2300 the same evening.
> 
> I'm driving down late Thursday morning, checking into the Colonial Inn, have a big lunch, then get about 6 hrs sack time in. I'm also staying over Saturday night and driving back to Baltimore Sunday morning. Jimmy has a deal with the Colonial Inn where they only charge fisherman $25.00 a night. Damn good deal.
> 
> I think one of the guys is trying to sell his ticket. He didn't realize what a long range deep drop was. Would you be interested? The date is Friday Feb 16th.


If he is not interested let me know!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll try to find out today.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Talapia said:


> If he is not interested let me know!


Dang you beat me to it.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Nice*

I tried to thumb the spool
and then SNAP....Monty saw the fight
and was yelling for the mate to grab the
net as soon as he saw the bend in my
rod and the drag going out. That 
one will hurt for a while.
Took home 4 for the table and still
had a great day. 
----------------------------------------

Henry,
Oh man! that was 18lbs-20lbs tog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Now I know how you felt on the last
trip when those two big ones broke
off. I am going to take Larry and 
Sam's advice and go with the super 
heavy lines and leaders from now on.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*you got it*

I just can't wait to MS trip!
I am so busy in this week....dan 



Talapia said:


> Now I know how you felt on the last
> trip when those two big ones broke
> off. I am going to take Larry and
> Sam's advice and go with the super
> heavy lines and leaders from now on.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*catman...*

Nice to hear from you again, Nick.
I have been missing your posts.
Did you get out west? If so, how'd you do?
Any salmon?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Henry - Must be your lucky day. There's one guy who wants to sell his ticket for $85.00. The guy who got this together is in Austin, TX right now but I should hear from him this evening. I've just got to make sure he doesn't have someone wait listed. Soon as I hear from him I'll let you know but I'm 99.9% sure he doesn't.

Anthony - Hey sorry man, the early bird gets the worm. Glad to hear you're still around. We all need to get together on a Monty trip.

Gnatman - Yea I don't get over here very often and when I do it's mainly on the boating board to find out what's going on with the tog and seabass. What's this I'm reading about a 18 - 20# tog, WOW. Sounds more like a grouper, that's a monster fish. Anyway, I was in San Francisco the last 2 weeks of October and had a charter scheduled out of Half Moon Bay the 2nd Wednesday I was there. Got to the boat that morning, not a cloud to be seen anywhere but the wind was blowing like a SOB. Capt said it was gusting to 45 and he wasn't going to chance it. Oh well that was my 3rd west coast trip cancelled because of the wind with in one year. I'm going back out the middle of March and have a 1/2 day trip scheduled. Hope it's not 4 in a row cancelled.

Henry - The guy just called from Austin and said there's no one on the list so the ticket is yours. If you want I'll pay him and we'll settle up down there. Let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Henry - Must be your lucky day. There's one guy who wants to sell his ticket for $85.00. The guy who got this together is in Austin, TX right now but I should hear from him this evening. I've just got to make sure he doesn't have someone wait listed. Soon as I hear from him I'll let you know but I'm 99.9% sure he doesn't.
> 
> Anthony - Hey sorry man, the early bird gets the worm. Glad to hear you're still around. We all need to get together on a Monty trip.
> 
> ...



I am in! Thanks for the quick response.
Does not matter as far as money goes, I can 
eithor mail you a check now or pay you cash down there. Thanks again!

Henry


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Seabass/tile*

The Jil Carrie 
Just signed up. Is anyone else ?
2/7 trip :fishing:


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

bumsrim said:


> The Jil Carrie
> Just signed up. Is anyone else ?
> 2/7 trip :fishing:


Brian, you may want to make a new
post about this trip. It is so buried
in the MS trip report that I doubt
too many folks will find it.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*cat and tap...*

...good luck on your trip. It ought to be AWESOME! Don't forget your camera, I can't wait to hear all about it - and see the pics.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey T if you're going with 60# leader what size and style hook are you going to use that has an eye big enough to slip the dropper loop through? I've been using 50# Ande mono as leader and 7/0 Kahle salt water wide gap hooks and the loop just barely goes through the eye. I can't imagine going to a 9/0 or 10/0 hook. When your line snapped did the line or leader break, or did the knot cut the leader?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Hey T if you're going with 60# leader what size and style hook are you going to use that has an eye big enough to slip the dropper loop through? I've been using 50# Ande mono as leader and 7/0 Kahle salt water wide gap hooks and the loop just barely goes through the eye. I can't imagine going to a 9/0 or 10/0 hook. When your line snapped did the line or leader break, or did the knot cut the leader?


I use 4/0 or 5/0 gami octopus hooks they work
with 60 ande just fine. The line broke, it was
a clean break. I know where he lives and 
I will be back for him one day...smile.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Big fish, big hooks, and long car rides home*

Henry, Henry, Henry. I feel for you. I really do. But I am glad you left my fish there for me to catch.  Well, the upside is that it makes for a great fish story, but a long car ride home.... You know, I am looking at the weather right now and i could have sworn Monty was going to go out Sat/Sun/Monday. The forecast for today and tomorrow is 10 to 15kts (southwest) and 2 to 3ft. Considering its January, in my opinion, thats about as good as its gonna get. 

Catman: Stiff mono and small hook eyes can be a real problem. I have young eyes and hands, but when its real cold outside and i have clam snot on my hands, it seems darn near impossible. At times I have tried the following. Slide the line through the eye of the hook and then tie your dropper loop with your hook already on there. Your hook ends up inside the dropper loop. The disadvantage to doing it this way is that your hook doesnt "stand off" quite the same, but its an easy fix.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll just add a snap ring to the hook the same as I do with dropper flies. It's probably better this way because the ring will allow the hook to swing freely and not look like it's artifically suspended the way stiff mono does.


----------

